# Rome Targa problem/defect?



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

That's just what happens to Rome bindings. Try not to notice it.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Rome is known for using cheap paint on their newer bindings. They need to anodize their bindings like in the past.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok I just wanted to make sure this wasnt a defect or sign of future problems or bad quality parts.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CrossStealth said:


> Ok I just wanted to make sure this wasnt a defect or sign of future problems or bad quality parts.


So far, the paint chipping issue is only aesthetic. I have not had any problems with paint other than chipping so far. 

If they get really ugly and you can't bare to look at it anymore, hit Rome up for replacement highbacks.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

While I was awaiting replies here I contacted Rome to see if it was a known issue and apparantly it is. They already have back up high backs waiting for whoever calls them. They shipped my parts out and sent me a tracking number. I didnt even have to ask for them. Excellent service for a great product!


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

they do have awesome CS


----------



## UTSnowboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

You're lucky that's all that has happened. I didn't even get 30 days in before all the straps and highback 'padding' shredded on both bindings. Oh and this weekend the baseplate snapped; yeah that's right the METAL baseplate snapped clean through -- good thing I have some 8-year old plastic freestyle's standing by.

Took 4 weeks to get the replacements for the shredded straps and toe ramps and that was after multiple emails that went unaswered -- so if that's great CS, whatever. Hopefully I have a better experience getting the baseplate replaced but I'm not counting on it.

Anyways, hopefully you have better luck than I did. The only thing I can figure is I must not have abused them enough  'cuz all the park rats around here highly recommend them, but apparently they can't handle groomers or powder days.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^That's the very first time I've ever heard of anyone complanning about Rome's CS! I've dealt with John in their customer service department a couple times this year for my Targas and have had absolutely zero complaints. They even replaced a set of mounting disks and hardware that I lost FOR FREE!!!!

As for the binding quality, it's a lot better than most I've ridden in the past few years, and I beat the living HELL out of my bindings. I just bent the mounting tab on one of the toe ratchets on a bad landing and got the ratchet assembly replaced very quickly through John. The paint is chipping pretty bad on the right foot chassis and a bit on the highback, but I couldn't care less. It's purely visual, so who gives a crap?

Overall, HUGE props to Rome's CS so far this season. I'll definitely be riding Rome products in the future.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

UTSnowboarder said:


> You're lucky that's all that has happened. I didn't even get 30 days in before all the straps and highback 'padding' shredded on both bindings. Oh and this weekend the baseplate snapped; yeah that's right the METAL baseplate snapped clean through -- good thing I have some 8-year old plastic freestyle's standing by.
> 
> Took 4 weeks to get the replacements for the shredded straps and toe ramps and that was after multiple emails that went unaswered -- so if that's great CS, whatever. Hopefully I have a better experience getting the baseplate replaced but I'm not counting on it.
> 
> Anyways, hopefully you have better luck than I did. The only thing I can figure is I must not have abused them enough  'cuz all the park rats around here highly recommend them, but apparently they can't handle groomers or powder days.


Yea, your post is full of unbelievable mishap after mishap. Could be a fluke who knows? Took me all but 3 whole days to get my replacement straps and highbacks. Took less than 24 hours for a response to each one of my 10ish emails I sent. 

And how are parkrats recommending a freeride binding like the Targa? 390/Boss maybe. I took the Boss out to Tahoe with me for some major pow riding and nothing broke. Took them out on Michigan icey groomers and nothing broke.

Some rubber started shredding and paint was chipping and had some issues with the ratchets, but nothing as severe as you. Again, could just be that you ended up with a defective pair.

Post a picture though, I'd like to see just how bad your bindings broke


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

I just got new toe ratchets from rome...Overnight.


----------



## UTSnowboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Leo, that's great Rome has treated you so well, unfortunately my experience has not been the same. It's also great that you've gotten so much time in on your's, but again I have not. I agree, it definitely could have been a bad batch, it happens to all companies good or bad, but this is the 2nd warranty issue I've had in one season. I'm just posting my experience, believe it if you want.

As a follow-up, shortly after posting last night, I received a email from Rome, a different agent this time around. He apologized about the problems I've had and is going to work with me to resolve it -- hopefully he'll follow through better than John did last time.

BTW, here's some pic's I just took of the binding -- and after looking at it more, I made a mistake, it's not the baseplate that broke, it's actually the heelcup where it mounts to the baseplate.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

UTSnowboarder said:


> Leo, that's great Rome has treated you so well, unfortunately my experience has not been the same. It's also great that you've gotten so much time in on your's, but again I have not. I agree, it definitely could have been a bad batch, it happens to all companies good or bad, but this is the 2nd warranty issue I've had in one season. I'm just posting my experience, believe it if you want.
> 
> As a follow-up, shortly after posting last night, I received a email from Rome, a different agent this time around. He apologized about the problems I've had and is going to work with me to resolve it -- hopefully he'll follow through better than John did last time.
> 
> BTW, here's some pic's I just took of the binding -- and after looking at it more, I made a mistake, it's not the baseplate that broke, it's actually the heelcup where it mounts to the baseplate.


No, sorry for the misunderstanding. I didn't say I don't believe you, I was just saying it's unbelievable as in "Wow! You had two big mishaps happen!". Whenever I truly feel someone is BSing, I call them out directly so I apologize for any offense.

And yea, that heelcup breakage is much more normal than the baseplate breaking.

Glad to see Rome is resolving your issue and I hope you end up loving their bindings. They have some really sick Targas coming out for 2012 and I'd hate for you to miss out on them if you get a chance to demo it because of a fluke bad experience.

I think Rome gets extra points for contacting you after this forum post. This shows they consciously search out bad reviews and try to resolve them.

Rome special brownie points: +1


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey All,

It’s come to our attention that there are some paint durability issues on some of our high backs. While we assure you it’s completely cosmetic, we do agree that this is not acceptable. 

We make it a point to 100% stand behind our products, and Rome does have replacement highbacks available to replace any that are affected with this paint issue. These replacement highbacks were produced with a different method that has significantly improved durability in the paint.

If you think you have highbacks with this issue, head to Rome Warranty, create an account, and open a parts request. If confirmed to be part of this issue, you will receive replacements at no cost. 

Sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused, and thanks for the support.

Rome SDS


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:

Good to see manufacturers lurk the boards too 

Any help on the buckle issue?  (sorry...couldnt resist)


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Jliu,

Not entirely sure what buckle you are referring to, I haven’t heard anything about it. We’re always happy to take a look at any potential warranty concerns you may have. The best way to do this is to use our warranty website, or feel free to email me with any questions at ridercouncil at romesnowboards dot com.

Thanks,
Rome SDS


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Rome's legit.. Hard to go with another binding co. top product and customer service.


----------



## UTSnowboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> No, sorry for the misunderstanding. I didn't say I don't believe you, I was just saying it's unbelievable as in "Wow! You had two big mishaps happen!". Whenever I truly feel someone is BSing, I call them out directly so I apologize for any offense.
> 
> And yea, that heelcup breakage is much more normal than the baseplate breaking.
> 
> ...


It's cool and you're right - big props to Rome :thumbsup::thumbsup: for reaching out so quickly to solve my problem. I don't know what they changed in their process -- but it is a huge improvement from my last experience.

They were great bindings when I first got them, but nobody likes downtime, so here's to hoping they're as good as new when the replacement part arrives.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

UTSnowboarder said:


> Leo, that's great Rome has treated you so well, unfortunately my experience has not been the same. It's also great that you've gotten so much time in on your's, but again I have not. I agree, it definitely could have been a bad batch, it happens to all companies good or bad, but this is the 2nd warranty issue I've had in one season. I'm just posting my experience, believe it if you want.
> 
> As a follow-up, shortly after posting last night, I received a email from Rome, a different agent this time around. He apologized about the problems I've had and is going to work with me to resolve it -- hopefully he'll follow through better than John did last time.
> 
> BTW, here's some pic's I just took of the binding -- and after looking at it more, I made a mistake, it's not the baseplate that broke, it's actually the heelcup where it mounts to the baseplate.


I'm having the same issue on a 2014 pair of Targa's. Cracked heel loop. This shouldn't even happen. It's pretty shady that this is still going on.


----------

